# Animal Crossing Special Nintendo Direct for October 5th



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

The event is over! Skip to Page 7 for when the event ended.


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

On that note, here's hoping they talk about multiplayer details during this stream. Starting in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Mii masks are back


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Iwata walking the beach in Animal Crossing... Best video ever.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

The aquarium looked so cool, like what they did with Labelle too!

Don't give two ****s about the staff plz fast forward


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

Im mindblown already


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Spoiler










Design maker, woo!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I see hybrids


asdfg tents are back


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, that girl's town is beautiful. Stealing some ideas when I have the game, haha.


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

The girls town is amazing!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Did that bear just walk into the store mid convo??

THAT ***** ****ER BOUGHT THE ITEM **** YOU

AHH WALL PAINTINGS AND ANIMAL PICS!!

WHY THERE NOT ATTIC??


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

Just saw an animal picture in her house


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








I wonder what those little blackboards are?


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

AWWW CONSTRUCTION GYROID <333

DAT ***** HOLDIN A MEGA PHONE!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

A... megaphone?


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








lol a megaphone?


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

The area beyond the tracks looks SO much better than City Folk's city. I even saw a river and trees in the background.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

CHECK OUT DAT MUSEUM!!


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








Museum looks pretty different


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

holy **** gyroid museum I just fist pumped the air!!!

is that a sea urchin?


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

What is this place !?


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler









new city?


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I can't....

FINALLY A USE FOR GYROIDS OTHER THAN BREWSTER'S STORAGE!!


OMG MORE THAN 4 EMOTIONS ALLOWED!!!


ahh photobooth <3


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

The city looks great!


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








More emotes!


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

photobooth!>


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

OMG IS THAT MORE THAN 15 INVENTORY SPACES I SEE!?!?!


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm really liking how this is basically just the developers playing the game and showing us stuff. Really cool and a nice change from the PR garbage NoA usually throws at us.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

custom pallets!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Poor guy... Nintendo didn't even give him an XL to draw on. LOL


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

Tom Nook themed room haha


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

3 Images:


Spoiler
















Drawing designs


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Multiplayer!!!


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








A realtime map


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice bathroom.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

what is this

she in therapy


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








haha


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

WHAT ON EARTH IS THAT


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

did i just see lemon trees!!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Are those... roads?


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

NEW FRUITS AND BAMBOO!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes! New music! No more recycled Wild World music!


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler









Coast and a Kangaroo!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

AWKWARD MOMENT WHEN YOU DONT CATCH THE FISH LOL!!

Cool city Wifi, but looks limited to 4 people... agian

Oh K.K. Slider u hip cat!


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> AWKWARD MOMENT WHEN YOU DONT CATCH THE FISH LOL!!
> 
> Cool city Wifi, but looks limited to 4 people... agian



hahahahahahha


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 5, 2012)

WHAT IS THIS, I DON'T EVEN..... 

was that a new flower as well?


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








KK inside Club 444, also DJ's too


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

DJ KK LOL


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

is that album covers for K.K's music??


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

THE
ISLAND
IS
BACK

!!!


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








KK DJ'ing


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

HOLY **** ISLAND!!!!


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








Kappin's now has a speedboat! He sings again too haha


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 5, 2012)

AAAAAWWMMMGGGGGGGG JEELYFISHES AND SEA-ANEMONES!?!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

they just mentioned a mini game


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Image:


Spoiler








Minigame maze with mayor


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

I honestly... I honestly need this game right now.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 5, 2012)

WE CALLED IT. TORTIMER IS ON THE ISLAND.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I just saw a Durain like fruit


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 5, 2012)

ohhh shiiii... where's my paper bag.. where's my paper bag

that maze... and bushes with flowers.. to much want. I'm glad Tortimer isn't dead


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

Im mindblown 100%


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Take my money Nintendo. Oh wait, you won't until next year.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

Everything I saw, Pre-Translation.


Spoiler



Mii Masks return
Labelle Returns
Wild World Style Pattern Maker Returns
Villagers can enter shops that you are in, as well as buy items in the shops.
Animal Portraits return, as well as Posters (from music?)
Topiary (Different shaped bushes) can be bought and placed throughout the city.)
Gyroids are placed where a coming addition will be placed. These allow visiting players to help build attractions for your town.
Megaphone item. Seems to put our text into the game?
Shopping Mall is shown, outdoor mall area. Includes Timmy/Tommy?s shop,
?Shoe Shank? is shown, Kick?s new shoe shop. Can buy shoes, tights/socks
Museum is next, Celeste is in charge of Museum shop. A net is shown here?
Appears you can make exhibits? I?ll know more as the translation is done.
A gyroid exhibit as well as a ?Sushi Bar?. These are both done using the items you can use. Appears the mayor can add to these.
Tom Nook?s new shops is shown, features Lyle as well. A section for the Hppy Room Academy.
A replica of Peach?s Castle is in the shop for 428,000 Bells.
?Club 444? is shown. This appears to be Dr. Shrunk?s comedy club? Shrunk looks much classier. Does his classic show, shows you can have at least 20 emotions.
Photo Booth is shown, Shows your friend code? Lets you use an emotion/reaction during the photo-taking.
Item editing is shown, a few questions are asked. Later on in the day, the item is changed. I imagine the translation will help drastically with this section.
Pattern Maker is shown, looks much like Wild World?s many palette options.  Lets you change the shades. Looks like many more options this time around!
A new character, looks related to Shizu, takes you to the area above the shopping mall.

Other players are seen here, you can see their houses.
?Game Show? items are shown. Could be useful for trivia!
Mario Items also return.

Basements return
A new ant-eater is shown. Translation will be needed for this part.  Looks to be an inn that takes you to a dream world?
You can visit a town of a person you've streetpassed/met online and it allows you to do ANYTHING to their town, but none of it is saved so you can take stuff like fruit and cut down trees and it does nothing to their village .

Totaka is shown (The inspiration for KK Slider)
He?s showing the different sound effects, as well as how the sound changes.
A train pulls through at 5:00pm. Good to see that return from the gamecube version.

Interesting to note, i don?t see constellations when he shows the night sky.
There?s 6 seats at Club 444 where KK Slider plays. Shrunk is dancing in the background!
A new KK song is shown as well, sounds very nice.

There?s a ?DJ KK?. Plays music, your characters can now dance!
Sounds like it?s remixes of KK songs? Which is really neat.

There?s ?album art? for the KK Songs, these can be hung on the wall if I remember right?

All 4 are playing now!
Kapp?n is shown. This also confirms at least 4 players in your town again
All 4 players are in the boat.
Kapp?n is singing one of his classic songs!
You arrive on an island.
Swimming gear is shown ?Marine Suits?.
Swimming is being shown
There are items and things you can find in the ocean.
Looks like the island belongs to the Kapp?n Famil? They?re selling various goods in the shop.
?Minigames? are shown. Tortimer is shown!
Looks like he?s on the island after retirement, not dead!
Appears that he?s in charge of minigames. This one looks like a maze.
I believe I heard that Mango are in the game.
a ?Hammer? mini game is shown, with a robotic acorn driving around!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I think that asian said something about a Direct demo?

Okay got a few screen shot, I'll upload them to a public photobucket album and post the URL ok


----------



## Berry (Oct 5, 2012)

I just cried! HOLY ****! THIS LOOKS AAMMAAAAAAZiiiiiiiiiiiiiNG!! The multiplayer games look so much fun, and the island with all this habitant that look like kappn... I WANT THIS SO MUCH. My mouth was like :-O when I saw DJ KK lol
can't wait!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 5, 2012)

I only got to watch from the second half of street pass homes to end  i gotta go to school now, i'll look at it as SOON as i get home!!


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

I really like how many different colors there are for the design maker, 9 of each color!


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I think that asian said something about a Direct demo?
> 
> Okay got a few screen shot, I'll upload them to a public photobucket album and post the URL ok



I heard him say demo D:


----------



## Berry (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope that NoJ is releasing a trailer to sum up this conference... hope that information will be translated soon.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

Taken from NeoGaf:



Spoiler



- Talking about the game, being mayor, building house, no firm goals.
- Eguchi, producer. Going to talk to devs.
-The man and woman were the game's directors, the other woman is aplanner.
- Flowers will sparkle depending off if they've been watered.
- Can design roads - they added the chacter for 'road'. There's a camping ground, sometimes there'll be campers - villagers who don't live in your village.
- Villagers and visitors can buy items in the recycle shop.
- There's a pot plant and the other is a music album.
- The bench and clock were stuff she placed as mayor.
- When you sit in the mayor's seat, Shizue will come up and talk to you.
- Once you've decided what to build, go with Shizue to decide where. Then they'll show you what it will look like. Donations from villagers begin.
- Don't have to go back to mayor's office once building is placed.
- Can donate yourself.
- New item: megaphone. Can say a villagers names to get their attention by speaking their name into the 3DS microphone.
- The tanooki brothers will take turns each day to service the shop.
- Halloween goods sold because it's October.
- Different types of shoes, boots and socks.
- 2nd floor is the museum shop. The four doors lead to special exhibitions. You can set the special exhibitions yourself. Hawaiian Expo, Sushi expo.
- Tanooki Housing Real Estate. Buy parts for your houses outside.
- Can decide if you want to increase room numbers and where (1st flow left, right, 2nd floor etc)
- Shisho, comedian. Started a comedy club. Can watch his comedy shows. He has spoken dialogue during this. Can decide your reaction.
- Take photos of your expression with good timing for best result in the photo booth.
- This is the design leader, Takahashi.
- Talking about new items.
- Can alter designs at R. Parker's
- The redesign takes 30 minutes in this instance. Changed the design and wood.
- Can create your own designs
- Entire house of Tom Nooks if you want!
- Can turn designs into QR codes.
- Model Homes now. People met through Streetpass. These are the people she's streetpassed with. Sometimes they will give you things, like ice-creams, balloons, and pin wheels.
- Can see with the map where the houses are.
- Toilets & urinals!! Mario & mushrooms!
- The woman to the left of Eguchi drew that apple as her 'Own Design' in the game.
- You can go to visit some people's villages that you've street-passed with. It's a 'dream'.
- Allows you to see how other people have set up their towns. Can't do anything with in the town. Just look.
- This is the sound director.
- This is the early morning theme. Second, the morning theme. Daytime theme now. Evening theme. Sky has changed color too and there's a diesel train running. And now the night theme. And now the late night theme.
- K. K. Slider, Saturday night live performances at the new Shisho Comedy club. Now for a new song. Shisho is dancing to the beat!
- DJ K.K. (K.K. Slider) under a different name performs on nights other than Saturday at the comedy club. 'House Nights' Includes NES Nights. 'Famicon Nights'.
- Can listen to the music on audio palyers in your house.
- lots of new songs.
- Islands! The four of them are going to the island via local play. Going by boat. A motor boat!
- A new song for the ride, too.
- Can get swimming suits the ifrst time ere, wearing it you can go swimming.
- Can dive for coral! Sometimes there'll be jellyfish.
- Find summer fish and bugs all year round.
- Can trade medals got in mini games on the island to trade for the goods.
- Co-op mini games- they are the focus.
- Tortimer appears as the Tour Guide/ explainer of the games
- Each person has to search for their own type of fruits; mangoes, persimmons, etc.
- The faster you are the more medals you get.
- Can pick up fruits and drop them for other players in easier locations.
- This is 'Hammer', hit the little electric car
- And that's it from the team - thanks to the staff.
- Iwata reconfirms download version; same as the retail version. Mentions the benefit of download versions.
- Official Animal Crossing twitter @doubutsuno_mori , will reveal new characters and items.


----------



## Tamerwoody (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU5aQT8S1CI&feature=g-all-u

If you want to watch again!

I just... I cant....  I want it now.  SOOOO Many new things!!!! This is a TRUE sequel! I cant wait!!!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

You can re watch it here: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/direct20121005/index.html

Nvm youtube links are better


----------



## Rinny (Oct 5, 2012)

Aaaah, my computer keeps freezing the steam u,nu

The game looks really great thoughwhycantitjustcomeoutalready

Oooh, reading mattmagician's post has made me more eager for this game. Sigh.

Though it doesn't sound as flexible as AC:CF in terms of wifi/meeting your friends in another town?


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Official game page is up on Nintendo.co.jp!

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/

That's some BEAUTIFUL artwork!


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

Justin said:


> Official game page is up on Nintendo.co.jp!
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/
> 
> That's some BEAUTIFUL artwork!



eeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

There's some new video clips on the website


----------



## Berry (Oct 5, 2012)

On the Website you can see the Cover of the game very clearly. There are indeed some Pyramids and and Sphynx, holy crap! So many new clips and images, AC INFORMATION OVERLOOOOOAD......!


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

Totaka did a great job with the music this time.


----------



## Tamerwoody (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah from those mini videos, I see Jingle! Jack! Christmas lights on trees! Snowballs!!! Ahh look at the rainy day!!!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

There's unlockables on this website but I'm not 100% asian!!


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

Every eye style can be different colors.


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

The art style of animal crossing has changed quite a lot. The characters seem to have backlighting and a subtle paint-sponge look to them too. The grass looks so much more detailed too!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I cant find videos on this site??


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I cant find videos on this site??


They all play at once: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/index.html#/letter


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Timon1771 said:


> They all play at once: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/index.html#/letter



ya i just found it


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

Wifi, local (2-4 players), 1 save file, street pass and spot pass.

Animal Tracks seem to be back :<

Also, fun fact.
The twitter already has over 5,000 followers.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Idc about animal tracks that much atm


----------



## PaJami (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm going to confess, I wasn't really excited for the game from all the old news. But from what I've seen in the direct, I absolutely cannot wait now! They've really stepped it up in this game. I'm thoroughly impressed, this is going to be a fantastic game!


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

What's the twitter for it?


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Anna said:


> What's the twitter for it?


----------



## Timon1771 (Oct 5, 2012)

Anna said:


> What's the twitter for it?


https://twitter.com/doubutsuno_mori


----------



## GTRAndrew96 (Oct 5, 2012)

*2012*

Please 2012 release date. Stupid not too. Sales will increase by a mile. Not that hard to translate.


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

Anna said:


> What's the twitter for it?



https://twitter.com/doubutsuno_mori/

I'm currently translating stuff here and there, and localizing/editing it. I'll post stuff here when I finish up.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

New shark species






omg guys!!






The hi-light translates to "Mountain Peach" and it has a 2 at the bottom, I think fruit is finally stackable.
I guess it has to be though, I mean. It seems like we need Bells for everything so this will make it so much easier to get bells!

Also from a few seconds later, did a translation - Lisa is the one who buys turnips now, not Tom Nook


----------



## Sam (Oct 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> New shark species



Yeah, I noticed that too! It kinda looks like either a Basking Shark:

http://dsc.discovery.com/sharks/shark-types/basking-shark.jpg

a Whale Shark:

http://travelingcanucks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/whale-shark-belize.jpg

or even a tiger shark:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qEyew0gVMFA/TRN8LpZR69I/AAAAAAAAAJU/vrPQ_skxSVo/s1600/1.jpg


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm going to guess Tiger shark.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I UPDATED THE POST CHECK IT OUT NOW I AM HAVING TROUBLE BREATHING


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I UPDATED THE POST CHECK IT OUT NOW I AM HAVING TROUBLE BREATHING



Oh nice!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

These are some outdoor items that can be placed. I can't read Kanji so if someone could translate a few that would be great. I'll edit this when I translate some

- Fountain
- Plastic Bench
- One of them is a sign but it has kanji at the end can I cant finish it
- One of them says "Diamond ..." second half is Kanji so I can't finish either (but this is the bottom middle) - just need those last two symbols translated.
- One is a plant, which look like This (IRL image)
- There is another outdoor plant, which is called "チューリッブのトビマリー" which seems to be some tulip plant thing, and "しかくいトビマリー" which is a square plant
 Oh and the two crossed out on the last one are just the bottom 2 for the middle one


----------



## Pickles (Oct 5, 2012)

Regarding the shark (WAY COOL!) I'm going to guess something similar to a basking shark, just because of the mouth shape. I really don't care, though, because those aquariums are freaking awesome!!!!!  All this information!! I thought it would help my craving for the game, but it's really made it worse. I NEED to know when it's coming out in the US. lol


----------



## Sam (Oct 5, 2012)

I only know that one of those options is Floral/Flower Clock, from what I can read.

-Oh, also, the 3rd one in the middle says 'Fire Hydrant'.
-2nd one in the middle says 'Stone Bridge'.


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 5, 2012)

Anna said:


> I heard him say demo D:



"demo" (でも) is japanese for "but"


----------



## Anna (Oct 5, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> "demo" (でも) is japanese for "but"



Oh thats depressing.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> "demo" (でも) is japanese for "but"



I thought he said it Kana'd?

------------






Ok, Google Translate sucked at this, but I filled in the blanks and I'm pretty sure she's saying something like "Take me to where you want to place the item"


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

From the website:












Posted these on the TBT Tumblr. :>


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

TBT has a tumblr?


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

I started it yesterday for this. My goal is to get it better looking, and to help unify the fandoms. (I have a lot of ideals, but I won't get into that here  )


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Link plz


Oh yeah, there seems to be a new fruit on the island - I thought they were just cherries, but now growing in bunches of 3. But I remember earlier on they showed cherries in the town growing in bunches of 2.

Wow thats 4 new fruits....


----------



## Elisha (Oct 5, 2012)

I think you will all agree, this game will go down in History as one of the most enjoyable. I'm glad i've waited this long, unhappy about waiting longer. But ohmy, it is 100% worth it. This game is beautiful ;o; Going to be big!


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

Tumblr. I'm working on getting a new theme ASAP xD;


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh my.

My mind has been blown. I'll tell you everything about what i liked about this video.
it was the best 45 mins of my life.
Shrunk Looks very funny in that outfit.
Oh, there are now socks in that shop so that means..... we can take our shoes off and dance wearing socks! lol
LOL Timmy looks funny in a Nookway Apron.....
LMAO Tortimer is now gone on holiday....
Kapp'n has a family! now we dont have to hear him ramble about "his love"
I wonder what the megaphone does.....
Club 444 is the best; It is now a dance club!!!
Lol at the photos on her first try at taking a pic....
THANK HEAVENS. Designs will be made easier.

I cant stop smilining at this......

This is gonna be the best game of my life....


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Tumblr. I'm working on getting a new theme ASAP xD;



I kinda like the theme, it's not amazing but it's nice.

Imma follow it


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

In the end, all it'l be doing is sharing info that I personally have found/done. I'd like to share the stuff on AC3DS Blog too, which I've talked to Justin about, but that's TBD. :>


----------



## MattVariety (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm quite excited for this. I'm really glad that Totaka didn't reveal all of the different Time Songs, but rather only a select few of them, so you can discover the other ones (that was always one of my favorite things to do in Animal Crossing, exploring the span of music, trying to discover new ones). In fact, the whole video was a fantastic balance between revealing a lot of info, yet not too much so that the sense of discovery is still there once we get it some day.

So, yeah, I'm liking this a lot right now. Can't wait to get it when it comes out for the US.


----------



## Nicole (Oct 5, 2012)

Can someone post screen shots? I can only view from my phone and its a pain to watch videos from.

Also, kinda OT: but do you think they are going to come out with a players guide for the game like they did with the others?


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Nicole said:


> Can someone post screen shots? I can only view from my phone and its a pain to watch videos from.
> 
> Also, kinda OT: but do you think they are going to come out with a players guide for the game like they did with the others?


 They probably will release a guide, I don't see why they wouldn't.

i cbf posting image URL so i'll link you to an online photo album i've created;
http://s722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/AC3DS/


----------



## Envy (Oct 5, 2012)

Black hair, we finally have black hair!

I know I'm probably the only one that cares. There was lots of other exciting stuff in the video. I just wish I could understand what in the world was being said...


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

I... I never thought I never be so impressed by anything to the point of making me speak in memes... but...

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!

This game is currently... perfect.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

A teaser, Part 1 of the translation. We're working to get you more ASAP


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 5, 2012)

wow theres 2 new flowers at least which look like irises and lillies ^.^
and theres a bunch of new fruit too
and bammboo, and the bushes are still in 
im even more excited for this game to come out ^.^


----------



## GTRAndrew96 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Fruit*

So far beautiful. Hopefully will come out this year, although it's been said it won't it surely has too. Secondly in the segment of the video where you are on the "island" with tortimmers family I realized theirs a bucket that contains fruit including bannas's there. Wouldn't surprise me with the additional other 4!


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not thinking this year. I'm expecting March/April here.


----------



## LemonCupcake (Oct 5, 2012)

I......can't......describe........how......perfect.........this........game......is........
I'm so in love with it! With every new trailer we see this game gets closer to perfection!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> I'm not thinking this year. I'm expecting March/April here.



this seems reasonable.
I'm not expecting anything earlier


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 5, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> From the website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the one with the shirt; the shoes makes a great difference!


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 5, 2012)

at 9:41 if you look at the top right corner you can see a pair of scissors, meaning shampoodle is back!


----------



## Envy (Oct 5, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> A teaser, Part 1 of the translation. We're working to get you more ASAP



Just a friendly suggestion: Is it possible to add a black border around the translation text? It's already occurred a few times in that short couple of minutes where the text was unreadable at times.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow great game so far.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

SodaDog said:


> at 9:41 if you look at the top right corner you can see a pair of scissors, meaning shampoodle is back!



this was actually shown in an earlier trailer


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 5, 2012)

You're able to change your skin tone? I would love that vs getting a tan at the beach.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

komicturtle said:


> You're able to change your skin tone? I would love that vs getting a tan at the beach.



Did you read this or are you assuming?


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 5, 2012)

No, I'm referring to the picture I saw with the same girl in different outfits, hair color and eye color. It has the picture with a supposed Mii Mask..

EDIT: Here it is


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

It's probably just tanning, but at this point, who knows...

Anyway, I found the article on GoNintendo, they broke down the video into segments
http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=187172


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope they'll have the little flick in the front for a boy hairstyle, similar to the one spike liek in WW and CF.

This game is perfect.


----------



## xXCadenceXx (Oct 29, 2012)

The pink Llama's name in Japanese is Risa, so maybe it could be along the lines of Lisa for the English version of the game


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 29, 2012)

xXCadenceXx said:


> The pink Llama's name in Japanese is Risa, so maybe it could be along the lines of Lisa for the English version of the game



We already know her name is Lisa.


----------

